# 96 Maxima alternator problems??



## hottcake (Nov 25, 2007)

My 96 maxima starts shutting down and the air bag light starts blinking. When i pull it over and let it idle for a while, it is okay. Then when i drive for a while over 2000 rpms, it starts doing the same thing again, lights blinking, loss of power, and then ultimately, it will shut down. As long as i keep it under 2000 rpms, the system charges. I did notice that when you rev up the engine with the lights on, they get dimmer as the rpms go up. I took it to the local battery mart and they couldnt find anything wrong with the alternator. I explained the problems i was having with them and they said it was probably the alternator going bad but when they tested it, it was okay. Anybody have similar problems or know what I need to to here. The battery was okay. Thanks for all of your help!!


----------

